# regler volume ipod classic 160gb



## caouane (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour , je n'arrive pas à bloquer un " reglage de volume maximum " sur mon ipod classic 160 GB. J'ai regardé sur le site apple , mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution : quand j'appuie sur la molette centrale pour confirmer mon reglage l'ancien réglage revient ....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Etonnant.

Peut être un bug logiciel.
Tu as essayé une restauration avec réinstallation ?

_C'est fou, j'ai l'impression de dire la même chose partout... :sleep: _


----------



## LBJ (24 Avril 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Lorsque je branche mon iPod sur mon ampli guitare (Roland Cube 80) par la connexion de type USB (donc pas par la sortie écouteurs), le son est tonitruant. Je règle le volume de l'iPod au minimum ainsi que le réglage général au minimum (curseur quasi à zéro). Rien n'y fait. Le son est de qualité correcte mais 100000000 fois trop fort. Que faire ?


----------

